# Never Ending Sentence



## Se7enMeister (Feb 18, 2008)

They do this on the IMDB boards all the time, I come up with a word and the next person to post adds another word to that. So on and so forth until we get a couple paragraphs long funny random ....thing
Remember copy the word and add only ONE word in a single post 
I will use a random word generator to come up with the word

Pants.

Let the posting commence


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 18, 2008)

Pants do


----------



## Groff (Feb 18, 2008)

Pants do NOT





(OT: I love these threads, they never end well, and that's awesome lol)


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 18, 2008)

Pants do NOT have


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 19, 2008)

Pants do NOT have muffins


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes


----------



## Groff (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

wow this is a disaster already
pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

sorry we posted at the same time, I'll edit.....

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla


----------



## El Caco (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled


----------



## sparky51077 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some


----------



## Michael (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

took my post away


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese

nerina you broke it


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese
> 
> nerina you broke it



sorry please ignore my post lol


----------



## swedenuck (Feb 19, 2008)

It's too late... all is lost.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb tea-fumes


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in

Edit: This is impractical with people posting before other people.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

impractical? the whole point of this is the production of a disaster 
pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches


----------



## loktide (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout


----------



## El Caco (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose,


----------



## Michael (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger


----------



## Michael (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled


----------



## cow 7 sig (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up


----------



## El Caco (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up the


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant that


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant that

EDIT: a bit slow


----------



## Michael (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant that didn't like


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant that didn't like nachos


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow. 4 different versions of the same continuation on this page.

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

*gone*


[action=Nerina]is trying to keep up lol[/action]


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping

since im in the thing, im calling dibs on this one


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

ok im with you!


pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 19, 2008)

My ", which resulted in" stays in the sentece!


pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in


----------



## tie my rope (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

u cheated ur only suppsed to add one word


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 19, 2008)

phrases or w/e you wanna call 'em seem acceptable so far


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise took


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise



destroyed


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green

i vote whenever this is finished, that we all post it on chris guest message thing on his profile, to honor his hard work here


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green
> 
> i vote whenever this is finished, that we all post it on chris guest message thing on his profile, to honor his hard work here



I second that


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 19, 2008)

Naren said:


> pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise
> 
> 
> 
> destroyed



fair enough


----------



## tie my rope (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden


----------



## tie my rope (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested


----------



## El Caco (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised


----------



## tie my rope (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at


----------



## tie my rope (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone


----------



## tie my rope (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope


----------



## El Caco (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking


----------



## Stitch (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are


----------



## El Caco (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made


----------



## tie my rope (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples


----------



## msherman (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting


----------



## Summers45 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice,


----------



## tie my rope (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled


----------



## msherman (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike


----------



## tie my rope (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ


----------



## Groff (Feb 19, 2008)

*Me and Mike posted at the same time, so I edited it below...


----------



## msherman (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s Anal Warts


----------



## Groff (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts


----------



## Groff (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president

WOW this is going strong


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt


----------



## msherman (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

this is still going? awesome

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs


----------



## msherman (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating


----------



## noodles (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside


----------



## tie my rope (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his


----------



## noodles (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then


----------



## noodles (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the


----------



## msherman (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanked: 6

CatPancakes will become famous soon enough

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe


----------



## Nerina (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg Flllllllaaaarggg


----------



## msherman (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots


----------



## wlminter (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting


----------



## Groff (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death


----------



## bostjan (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's


----------



## HamBungler (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats


----------



## Eli14 (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant spork


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus


----------



## msherman (Feb 19, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted


----------



## Naren (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections.


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."


----------



## Nerina (Feb 20, 2008)

Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E" ?


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 20, 2008)

'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said


----------



## Nerina (Feb 20, 2008)

'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 20, 2008)

'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly


----------



## Nerina (Feb 20, 2008)

'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2008)

'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because


----------



## Nerina (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong,


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins


----------



## Cool711 (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which


----------



## Nerina (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite


----------



## Naren (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins


----------



## Nerina (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are


----------



## Naren (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins


----------



## TimSE (Feb 20, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes


----------



## msherman (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering


----------



## Nerina (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins


----------



## msherman (Feb 21, 2008)

Nerina has much to be proud ofNerina has much to be proud ofNerina has much to be proud ofNerina has much to be proud ofNerina has much to be proud ofNerina has much to be proud ofNerina has much to be proud of

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky


----------



## Nerina (Feb 21, 2008)

so does msherman so does msherman so does mshermam so does msherman so does msherman so does msherman

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with


----------



## Michael (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers


----------



## Nerina (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric


----------



## Nerina (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins


----------



## Nerina (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins


----------



## Kotex (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth


----------



## Nerina (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon


----------



## Michael (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate


----------



## Michael (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom


----------



## Kotex (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom ravaging


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom ravaging across


----------



## Michael (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom ravaging across the Sahara desert


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with  and pants


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme


----------



## Michael (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth


----------



## loktide (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck


----------



## Michael (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!


----------



## abyssalservant (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread,


----------



## Groff (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW!


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org

This thread has become epic, never thought it would make it past 10 posts
rep please


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN!


----------



## UGotFrohned (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word


----------



## Naren (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan


----------



## Nerina (Feb 21, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false


----------



## Emiliano (Feb 22, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 22, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E.


----------



## Naren (Feb 22, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 22, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's


----------



## Naren (Feb 22, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune


----------



## Nerina (Feb 22, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished


----------



## wlminter (Feb 22, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly


----------



## Nerina (Feb 22, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while


----------



## bobbyretelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder


----------



## Nerina (Feb 22, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 23, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 23, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee)


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 23, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and


----------



## oompa (Feb 23, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies


----------



## Kotex (Feb 23, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs


----------



## Kotex (Feb 23, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 24, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 24, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants,


----------



## oompa (Feb 24, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz


----------



## Nerina (Feb 24, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 24, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 24, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate


----------



## Nerina (Feb 24, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 25, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins


----------



## Nerina (Feb 25, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that


----------



## oompa (Feb 25, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 25, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate


----------



## Nerina (Feb 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice


----------



## Emiliano (Feb 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira


----------



## Emiliano (Feb 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo


----------



## Groff (Feb 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted


----------



## oompa (Feb 27, 2008)

ants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of


----------



## Nerina (Feb 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and


----------



## Nerina (Feb 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing


----------



## Se7enMeister (Mar 1, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers


----------



## Nerina (Mar 1, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG


----------



## Groff (Mar 1, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma


----------



## Nerina (Mar 2, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which


----------



## Kotex (Mar 2, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled


----------



## daybean (Mar 2, 2008)

...how do yo post to this???


----------



## Emiliano (Mar 2, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE!


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 2, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean


----------



## Nerina (Mar 2, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 2, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 2, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else.


----------



## Naren (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense


----------



## Nerina (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going


----------



## oompa (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left


----------



## Nerina (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking


----------



## Groff (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons

(This is starting to look like the bogus spam e-mails I get daily)


----------



## oompa (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyls


----------



## Groff (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles


----------



## Emiliano (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at!


----------



## Groff (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffins


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff




(slight edit. )


----------



## Nerina (Mar 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in


----------



## Se7enMeister (Mar 4, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts


----------



## Nerina (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party"


----------



## AARRGGHHH (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina


----------



## Naren (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots


----------



## Emiliano (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!!


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED! ,"


----------



## Naren (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned


----------



## Emiliano (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants


----------



## AARRGGHHH (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers)


----------



## Nerina (Mar 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too


----------



## FortePenance (Mar 9, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 9, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Mar 9, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 9, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 9, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Mar 9, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 9, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites


----------



## Marginal (Mar 9, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa.


----------



## oompa (Mar 9, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438


----------



## Emiliano (Mar 9, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 9, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 17, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 17, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences


----------



## FortePenance (Mar 17, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods


----------



## Nerina (Mar 17, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods whille


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 18, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) {


----------



## Nerina (Apr 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love


----------



## Se7enMeister (Apr 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed

Wow i cant believe they brought this back.........oh well


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO!



Se7enMeister said:


> Wow i cant believe they brought this back.........oh well


----------



## Nerina (Apr 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and


----------



## CatPancakes (Apr 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffins


----------



## Nerina (Apr 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffins and looks


----------



## Lee (Apr 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around


----------



## Nerina (Apr 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus


----------



## Nerina (Apr 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 28, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly."


----------



## daybean (Apr 28, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally,


----------



## Nerina (Apr 28, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 28, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 28, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK


----------



## Michael (Apr 28, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his


----------



## Nerina (Apr 28, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 29, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La.


----------



## Nerina (Apr 30, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 30, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope


----------



## Nerina (Apr 30, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died



Chris said:


> 'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because



this post was classic  Chris


----------



## Naren (Apr 30, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish


----------



## dream-thief (Apr 30, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 30, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta .


----------



## Nerina (Apr 30, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 30, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that smelled cheesy


----------



## Nerina (Apr 30, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on


----------



## CoachZ (Apr 30, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless


----------



## TimSE (Apr 30, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond


----------



## daybean (Apr 30, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my


----------



## Naren (Apr 30, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.


----------



## Nerina (May 1, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said


----------



## Zepp88 (May 1, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she


----------



## Nerina (May 1, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 31, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading


----------



## loktide (Jul 31, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 31, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI


----------



## arktan (Jul 31, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 31, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex


----------



## arktan (Jul 31, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 31, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in


----------



## FYP666 (Jul 31, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 3, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 4, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 4, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI.


----------



## daybean (Aug 4, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But,


----------



## daybean (Aug 4, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said


----------



## Jachop (Aug 4, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario


----------



## arktan (Aug 4, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly


----------



## Groff (Aug 4, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally


----------



## CooleyJr (Aug 4, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 4, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain.


----------



## daybean (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. "What a


----------



## arktan (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. "What a douche


----------



## daybean (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. "What a douche bag


----------



## arktan (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. "What a douche bag sucking


----------



## daybean (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. "What a douche bag sucking TOOL


----------



## arktan (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. "What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover


----------



## daybean (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. "What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker


----------



## arktan (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. "What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind


----------



## daybean (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. "What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. "What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage


----------



## Blind Faith (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. "What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant


----------



## arktan (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. "What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore


----------



## arktan (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 5, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX


----------



## daybean (Aug 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI


----------



## Nerina (Aug 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88


----------



## Nerina (Aug 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant


----------



## Nerina (Aug 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom


----------



## daybean (Aug 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Aug 26, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack


----------



## daybean (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton


----------



## daybean (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes the pole


----------



## daybean (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork


----------



## daybean (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's


----------



## daybean (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement


----------



## daybean (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles


----------



## Nerina (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms salivating


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms salivating over zepps mom


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms salivating over zepps mom's mom


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms salivating over zepps mom's mom nom


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms salivating over zepps mom's mom nom nomming prunes


----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms salivating over zepps mom's mom nom nomming prunes of MIDI


----------



## arktan (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms salivating over zepps mom's mom nom nomming prunes of MIDI-Maniacs


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms salivating over zepps mom's mom nom nomming prunes of MIDI-Maniacs ENSLAVED


----------



## daybean (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms salivating over zepps mom's mom nom nomming prunes of MIDI-Maniacs ENSLAVED pancakes laced with shrooms


----------



## daybean (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms salivating over zepps mom's mom nom nomming prunes of MIDI-Maniacs ENSLAVED pancakes laced with shrooms and


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms salivating over zepps mom's mom nom nomming prunes of MIDI-Maniacs ENSLAVED pancakes laced with shrooms tacos


----------



## daybean (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms salivating over zepps mom's mom nom nomming prunes of MIDI-Maniacs ENSLAVED pancakes laced with shrooms and tacos with MIDI


----------



## arktan (Aug 27, 2008)

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods while (true) they love weed. IS ALL I DO! Yay, says Nerina as she drinks her coffee and muffin and looks around and sees Jesus who said "Bow to faithfully, Bow to me splendidly." Finally, he came back from Guitar Center to RAWK TEH SQUAWK with his thing that sits. And also, La. Then he said pickles to the pope who died in eternal mayonaise anguish beneath the ever-rotting pizza and pasta and wine that was being drunk by a nun who sat on Lord Goatse, the master of all things endless beyond my wildest dreams of peanut butter.Oh my said Nerina when she noticed Zepp was online downloading children using MIDI equipped sex-maniacs covered-in filth pockets using MIDI sculptures of MIDI. But, shit happens said Mario jumping ruthlesly, and br00tally pounding mushrooms with OBSCENE gain. What a douche bag sucking TOOL-lover sucker behind a tree-loving sausage elephant-raping manwhore he was during 20XX. Senator Biden now uses MIDI pancakes that Zepp88 squeezed from a giant pink mushroom that lamented like a fish on crack whores. Thus Hillary Clinton smokes giant the pole sausages for John Hancocks handiwork because nobody smokes old women's panties anymore. Simon Cowel's nighty ass blasting yielded to Michael Jacksons excitement for little sausages MIDI powered potassium loaded delighted children popsicles and pink mushrooms salivating over zepps mom's mom nom nomming prunes of MIDI-Maniacs ENSLAVED pancakes laced with shrooms and tacos with MIDI. And also, LA.


----------

